# Portugal embassy in Abu Dhabi?



## carlinhos

dear community,

Any Portugueses around here to answer a question?

I eard Portugal just open embassy/consulate in Abu Dhabi last week, does someone confirms this?

Also for sure some Portuguese folks/gals in UAE so drop me a msg since i am new here and always nice meet 'relatives' 


URL from PT Govern in regards embassy:
mne.gov.pt/mne/pt/noticiaspt/201104201000.htm

Cheers,

Carlos


----------



## vdp2780

*Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi*

Hi, there is a Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi now, it officially opened on May 15 and the contact number is 02 6505541 (Sun-Thurs/9am-4pm). They are still not processing passports and citizen cards, but will do shorty. 

Regards






carlinhos said:


> dear community,
> 
> Any Portugueses around here to answer a question?
> 
> I eard Portugal just open embassy/consulate in Abu Dhabi last week, does someone confirms this?
> 
> Also for sure some Portuguese folks/gals in UAE so drop me a msg since i am new here and always nice meet 'relatives'
> 
> 
> URL from PT Govern in regards embassy:
> mne.gov.pt/mne/pt/noticiaspt/201104201000.htm
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Carlos


----------



## R666

Hi Carlos,

Yes they have opened up in Abu Dhabi. their address is as follow's,

Marina Park Office, 
Villa A42 - P.O. BOX 114587,
Abu Dhabi,
United Arab Emirates


their telephone number is:- 02 650 5019


let me know if you need something from there.


i am also portuguese living in dubai.

cheer's 

Roy







carlinhos said:


> dear community,
> 
> Any Portugueses around here to answer a question?
> 
> I eard Portugal just open embassy/consulate in Abu Dhabi last week, does someone confirms this?
> 
> Also for sure some Portuguese folks/gals in UAE so drop me a msg since i am new here and always nice meet 'relatives'
> 
> 
> URL from PT Govern in regards embassy:
> mne.gov.pt/mne/pt/noticiaspt/201104201000.htm
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Carlos


----------



## efacar967

*Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi*

Hi Roy,

Are they a full fledged embassy ? I have to get my baby's birth attested and it would be inconvenient for me to go to Saudi Arabia. Also, can I apply for my Bilhette at the embassy in Abu Dhabi ?

Thanks
Frankie



R666 said:


> Hi Carlos,
> 
> Yes they have opened up in Abu Dhabi. their address is as follow's,
> 
> Marina Park Office,
> Villa A42 - P.O. BOX 114587,
> Abu Dhabi,
> United Arab Emirates
> 
> 
> their telephone number is:- 02 650 5019
> 
> 
> let me know if you need something from there.
> 
> 
> i am also portuguese living in dubai.
> 
> cheer's
> 
> Roy


----------



## johnny d.

Hello guys!!
I´m on my way to dubai in a couple of days (next saturday to be more precise!!).
Do you know if there is any portuguese embassy representative in Dubai??

Cheers!


----------

